# Fluid Filled Cyst?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack has a nice lump/bump on his head. Vet feels sure the bump is a fluid filled cyst. So...., Jack is going in first thing in the morning to have checked out, so he will be under. 

Either the area will be cut and drained or lump removed and then stitched. I will be able to take Jack home after 4pm.

Keep Jack in your thoughts.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hopes it turns out to be nothing serious.....
Good luck little buddy! He will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Jack will be in my thoughts. Poor guy-wonder what it is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor little guy! We'll be thinking about him! Let us know as soon as you know what it is!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thinking of Jack and hope everything turns out OK!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope all is well...hugs to Jack and you11:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending good thoughts to Jack. Kodi has one of those, on his upper chest. The vet aspirated it and has the fluid checked.It turned out just to be a little fatty cyst and hasn't changed in over a year. He said if I see a change to have it checked again.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good luck Jack, sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope everything is fine with Jack and removing this is just a precaution. Thinking of you and Jack.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dropped Jack off at the Vet. While he is under, a Micro-chip will be inserted because I forgot with the neuter, nails clipped, and they will do a mouth check, blood work, pain medicines ordered.

They said I could call after 1pm to see how Jack was doing. 

I am hoping when they drain or remove the cyst...they leave the hair on his head. Or.....Jack will getting a modified head groom.

I am anxious inside, I am trying to stay busy. It sure is quiet around here without Jack! Dexter did not want to eat this morning


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thinking of you, hope all goes well and your boy is home soon.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Praying for little Jack this morning! Let us know what you hear.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Hope you have had some good news by now. Isn't it odd how the other dog knows when there is stress and concern about their companion dog? Dexter was worried..
Waiting for good news...Hugs..


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I called like they said to after 1pm. and they were taking too long to get back to me, one minute can be a lifetime. Usually the receptionist will let you know, everything was fine. 

Then, she comes back on the telephone and states the surgeon is still in surgery with a case and she will call you back. 

I think the worse....

She calls back within 15 minutes. The area was a cyst. Jack will be on antibiotics and inflammatory type drug. 

The Vet said she cut the cyst and drained, no hair was cut. Jack will have to return within a week or so for follow-up. 

I am so grateful the area was not anything serious like a tumor or cancer. Microchip is in, they checked the teeth...moderate amount of tarter. I can come back for dental cleaning later.

I will have to ask about the blood work when I pick up Jack.

Dexter does not know what to think...it is like he is on high alert to everything today.

Four o'clock will not get here soon enough! I am still anxious. Thank you for sending positive thoughts this way.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to hear Jack is doing well and it was only a cyst. It is always stressful when we leave them. Dexter will be very happy to see Jack no doubt he will have to sniff him all over to make for sure all is well.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Yay Jack! I LOVE good news!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

One more hour, then Jack will be home!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lots of belly rubs and hugs your way Jack!!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just a heads up that Jack may have a funny smell that might put Dexter off at first. This used to happen with my cats and it took a little while for the one from the vet to smell normal again to the other one.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad to hear it was just a cyst. Good News!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Cyst picture*

Picture after the drainage removed.

Jack is home and drugged. He can walk. Warm compresses twice a day. Medicine twice a day. Quiet for one day, which will be no problem since he is drugged.

Hair grows.............Hair grows............Hair grows........

The bump actually looks worse compared to when we went in to see the Vet this morning. I guess...surgery swelling.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Sending get well wishes Jack's way. That really looks nasty, glad it was just a cyst. It is so cute seeing Dexter sniffing Jack in the first picture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So glad to hear Jack is home and fine!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good news. Jack will be nimble, Jack will be quick. Soon he'll be jumpin over the candle stick. Well maybe, not a good idea. ound: Keep us up to date Linda.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dit the vet say what caused the cyst? Was it like a sebacous (sp) cyst that humans get? My DH has a place that fills up periodically and has to be drained. Is this the same kinkd of thing?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh my that makes me hurt to look at it...poor Jack give him lots of love and belly hugs...I am so happy it was a good outcome though...hurry and get well Jack...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack's was awake by 7pm. The Vet said the cyst was caused by trauma...have no idea when this trauma occurred. The Vet said...usually a cyst will be taken care of by the body and be absorbed. The cyst had formed a capsule around itself, so it needed to be drained before it broke and caused an infection. 

I did look at the labs and everything was normal. 

While Jack was out (sleeping), I checked for mats and tangles. Line combing because of the MATS from "H" "e" double "L!" The more I combed the more mats I found, I could of cried! If sessions like today continue, it will be a shorter groom for Jack. 

Jack did not have these tangles/mats this morning! Today was the worst day for solid mats I have ever seen on Jack. So....I am wondering if stressful situations causes intense mats while the Hav is blowing coat.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to see Jack safely home. When I board my guys at the vet they come home with matts, but nothing compared to what Boo Boo gets when he is sick and hospitalized, truely matts from---anyway I first do the ones on his backside as they usually have poop on them and then the ones on the tummy, always I dust him with cornstarch first thing even if I am not going to brush, don't stress, just go a little at a time. Really if I did not do it this way Boo Boo would be bald. Really happy you have your Jack home and well.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am sure it had something to do with the surgery and the waking up...they may have wrapped him up in something also...I would think it had to do with the surgery and probably will be normal from here on out until he gets his adult coat??? I hope so.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Glad it wasn't anything serious. Hope Jack feels better soon.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor Jack! I"m glad it wasn't something serious and hope he's feeling more himself today. It looks like Dexter is being an excellent big brother


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww that poor little baby. Hope he is back to normal by now!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is back to normal. Dexter will not rough house with Jack. Dexter continues to check out the lump on Jack's head when they are near to each other. 

Hair grows.............Hair grows..............Hair grows.........


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*One week Follow-up*

Jack went to the Vet for follow-up visit. Swelling has gone down a lot, size I would guesstimate swelling about 1-1/2 inches in diameter.

Vet had to remove the covered scab that was cover with hair. I am so glad she removed the scab! Jack would barely let me touch his head.

After the scab was removed, there was still an open wound present about 1/4 inch in size. Another round of antibiotics for another week.

I have been cutting the hair away from the incision which gets stuck to the scab and is pulling on the skin. Big mat below the scab, lots of cutting in this area.

I have noticed the hair is growing back in the shaved area! Now, I can tell you how fast hair grows on the head!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to hear that Jack is improving.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Jack's hair is growing back and things are on the mend...Hugs


----------

